# Guess what amp I just picked up...



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.purevolume.com/guitaristz

Guess what amp 
Hint: Around 2500$ (Ive been saving muahahaha!) and the clips done with an sm57 at a gig. Im in love. I dont think I will ever need another amp than this one...wow...a guy of thegearpage offered me a reasonable deal and yeah.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> http://www.purevolume.com/guitaristz
> 
> ..............I dont think I will ever need another amp than this one...wow.......


Ah-haha; Famous last words! I have no idea what amp you got but it does sound good, you sound good. Howcome no video? We still need to see you without your KFC hat and mask there V.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll take a wild guess and say that it is a Mesa Boogie Tripple Rectifier.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

uh,,,Traynor.

CT.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Bogner Shiva? I am just guessing as your link doesn't work for me.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds a bit like an EL84 amp. Matchless, maybe?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

hahaha its a vox tonelab le modeler!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I assumed it wasn't a $2500 amplifier... the part that gave it away was:

"(Ive been saving muahahaha!)" and this post: 

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=280488

Asking about a small modelling amp but saying you've been saving? Lol some shit didn't add up.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Were those clips really from a gig? They sound more like they were done in a studio type setting.

There's a big difference! Anything can sound good in a studio. Or if everything on stage is miked into the board. 

And MP3 quality is FAR from true quality! Sometimes I think true hifi is a forgotten memory, slain by the advertising suits.

I'd love to hear a shootout between a modeler unit and a tube vintage Plexi, side by side on the same stage. I've posted before about a similar setup done at a club in Niagara Falls one Sunday afternoon. All I can say is that EVERY guitarist at the jam wanted to play through my tube amp setup. Nobody wanted to play through the host band guitarist's rig. And he wasn't just some wanker! He was Paul Severn, well renowned for stage and studio. 

Paul was steaming, and we (his friends) were all laughing!:smile:

Even Fender at their school for new engineers tell them that modelling can only get you so far. It can provide great versatility for a cover band or in the studio but it can't get you all the way there. It can sound good by itself but if you have a comparison or if you listen to it for a long time you hear where it's lacking.

Still, it's all personal taste and tastes change!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I sh#t you not. I was going to say a Vox Tonelab.


I was gonna say Vox AC30. The first riff sounded very Brian Mayish.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Even Fender at their school for new engineers tell them that modelling can only get you so far. It can provide great versatility for a cover band or in the studio but it can't get you all the way there. It can sound good by itself but if you have a comparison or if you listen to it for a long time you hear where it's lacking.



...noiseless pickups are similar. i swore by them, until i did a real side-by-side comparison with real single coils. the difference was anything but subtle.

i would purchase and use noiseless pickups again, but ONLY if there were no other viable options.

for some reason, however, digital modeling seems to work very well for recording.

-dh


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I dunno...I think you guys are getting too old haha 


The modeling stuff out now is getting really good. Axe Fx, vox tonelab le, soon Pod X3.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> I dunno...I think you guys are getting too old haha
> 
> 
> The modeling stuff out now is getting really good. Axe Fx, vox tonelab le, soon Pod X3.


PODX3 is the same modelling as the XT, just includes the model packs and has a few other features (ie: two amps at once, etc.), they added it to their site. That's some old technology dude haha didn't it come out in '04? 

My XT is fun to record with in my room though. Kind of glad I don't have to crank the amps everytime I want to record.

I've heard the AxeFX is decent though... but I know I'm personally not paying over a grand for some modelling shit, lol.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

well considering you own a few amps..and Scott Peterson, the administrator of TGP...which has thousands of dollars more in amps than you have...and he loves the axe fx...I dont see how it could be called garbage....have you even bothered to listen to an Axe Fx? It also has excellent studio quality effect as I have been told, and can be run just as an effects processor into a guitar amp or something. Look at TC electronics and their G units, etc. Just about as expensive if not more and without amp modelling. 

If anybody here knows what its like to haul around a 4x12 and a full size head by YOURSELF twice, even once a week...they can perhaps sympathize with me. some will say, "yeah well I would rather haul around a big amp and have great tone." whatever...modelers sound good if you know how to use them properly. If you have heard a good modeler through a decent PA system, or even a keyboard speaker, wow...they can be very good.
If you run it through a guitar amp, and treat a modeler like a guitar amp in setting it up, you probably wont get very good results.
anyway, like it or not, technology improves. So does guitar equipment.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> well considering you own a few amps..and Scott Peterson, the administrator of TGP...which has thousands of dollars more in amps than you have...and he loves the axe fx...I dont see how it could be called garbage....have you even bothered to listen to an Axe Fx? It also has excellent studio quality effect as I have been told, and can be run just as an effects processor into a guitar amp or something. Look at TC electronics and their G units, etc. Just about as expensive if not more and without amp modelling.
> 
> If anybody here knows what its like to haul around a 4x12 and a full size head by YOURSELF twice, even once a week...they can perhaps sympathize with me. some will say, "yeah well I would rather haul around a big amp and have great tone." whatever...modelers sound good if you know how to use them properly. If you have heard a good modeler through a decent PA system, or even a keyboard speaker, wow...they can be very good.
> If you run it through a guitar amp, and treat a modeler like a guitar amp in setting it up, you probably wont get very good results.
> anyway, like it or not, technology improves. So does guitar equipment.


I never said it was 'garbage'... I called it modelling shit... just like I call solid state stuff solid state shit... and tube stuff tube shit.

Just because this Scott Peterson character likes the AxeFX doesn't mean I will... or the next person will. Also doesn't mean it's amazing. I don't care how much the dude has spent on gear.

Some people call Peavey's XXL head amazing... all solid state... some agree, some don't. Just like I like some tones that other people don't... it's all preference. Go with what you like... like I said, I _personally_ wouldn't spend $1000's on modelling shit when I could be getting quality tube stuff. It's what I prefer. If you would, more power to you. 

I dig the warmth of my tube head and the way it reacts to my fingers... plus the image of a half or full stack up on stage is fantastic. Screams rock 'n' roll.










Techology improves, yeah... guitar equipment can too I'm sure. Look how long tube amps have been around, then look at how many guitarists use them. Just 'cause technology changes doesn't mean I or anyone else has to!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

:wave: sure


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I've had the Axe Fx for about 3 months now. Its the real deal!
It reacts very dynamically with your picking attack. Every guitar you plug into it reacts differently as well, just like a good tube amp. 

I laugh a guys who say they wouldn't spend a grand on a modeler. Most guys spend more then that on a tube amp don't actually use them they way they are intended to be played........LOUD. They aren't even hearing the real amp.

Actually the Axe Fx is more like $1800.00 once you get it over the border. 
I have about $1800.00 invested just into my pedal board! 
The quality of the effects on the Axe Fx is worth the price alone! 

The only reason it has not replaced my Carvin Legacy and pedal board is because I love my current live rig. This month I will start using the Axe Fx for band rehearsals. I'll fill you guys in on how it goes. I know it has the tone, but we will see how it cuts through the mix, up against my co-guitarist's Marshall.

:rockon:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Instead of hurling insults at people who don't use the gear you do, how about if everyone uses what they like best and that's that. You modelling evangelists are worse than the tube amp evangelists.





> I laugh a guys who say they wouldn't spend a grand on a modeler.


 Whats your problem? How do you see this as an insult to you? My comment was directed at Violation and I did not intend it to be an insult to him either? 
Just because you can't afford to buy an $1800.00 modeller, it doesn't mean you have to hurl an insult at me by calling me a modeling evangelist? I am open minded enough to play through modelling rigs and tube amp rigs and say that I get great tone from both setups.

Maybe you should read these posts over again. Nobody was telling anybody what to use, just some discussion on what we use, and maybe what we like best.

Oh.........and don't be a baby and PM me again telling me to shove my POD up my ass. I don't have one.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Laughing at someone because he won't buy a modeller isn't condescending?


 I laugh at someone who will spend big bucks on a good tube amp and some pedals or multi effects units, but wouldn't spend big bucks on a good modeller such as the Axe Fx? When I say "I laugh," I truly do laugh because I think it is funny that they do not see the whole picture when it comes to cost of gear (yes, I am easily amused).

My current tube amp rig is hovering close to $6000.00 in cost. I'd say $1800.00 is not that bad considering it can provide you with an almost endless variety of tube amp quality tones and Eventide quality effects.

To clear up my comment from earlier, I would like to retract it and instead say, I think it is funny when a guy says they wouldn't spend a grand on a modeller. :smile:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

jroberts said:


> What if someone loves the sound and feel of his tube amp and effect pedals? Why _should_ he then go spend $1,800 on a modeller? It's this attitude that I consider evangelical. It's not good enough that people should choose the gear they like and use that. Everyone MUST use a modeller! It's no better than someone saying that desipte the fact that, say, Milkman is perfectly happy using his Tonelab, its laughable that he isn't willing to also spend $1,800 on a tube amp. Rediculous, no?


I really don't think you are reading my posts correctly? (Scratching my head)

I think it laughable that I spent $6000.00 on a tube amp rig and am getting as good tone out of an $1800.00 rig. 
Milkman is laughing even more because he only spent $400.00.

I wish I could find my quote saying "everyone MUST use a modeller"?
(Still scratching my head)


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I laugh a guys who say they wouldn't spend a grand on a modeler. Most guys spend more then that on a tube amp don't actually use them they way they are intended to be played........LOUD.


Good for you... rather then pay $1800 for some modeller I'd buy me a Laney VH100R and maybe some pedals. Why? It covers the tones I want and it's what I like. I don't need to have more then 2 tones, overdrive and clean. I guess going with what you like and prefer is 'laughable' isn't it? Love the rationalization behind that arguement. 

Most guys? Well it's a good thing I'm not most guys... I live in the middle of no where and spend atleast 3 hours a day on my tube amp LOUD and atleast another 3 on a small combo. 



> Just because you can't afford to buy an $1800.00 modeller, it doesn't mean you have to hurl an insult at me by calling me a modeling evangelist? I am open minded enough to play through modelling rigs and tube amp rigs and say that I get great tone from both setups.


I'm pretty sure anyone here could afford $1800... it's called saving and if anyone wanted the AxeFX they'd do exactly that. Just like they would a tube amp. You think the cost of your rig makes you special? LOL. 

I have an open mind too... otherwise I wouldn't own the XTL, JCM 800, Randall RG75G2, AVT50HX and set to buy a Laney VH100R by October. There you go, modelling, tube, hybrid and solid state. Shit, if that's not keeping an open mind I don't know what is.

Go with what you like. I prefer tube amps, plain and simple. Go laugh at us 'cause we wouldn't buy $1800 modellers... I personally don't care and doubt anyone else would.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

You guys make me laugh! How many amps and moddellers do you guys say you have? Sounds like a lot of tone searching going on? Also sounds like alot of dollars invested in that search. If your so happy with your tone, why so many amps. For a variety of tones? Why, you are not in cover bands? 

Thanks for the laugh guys! 

If you two guys, (Violation, jroberts) can find any post of me telling anyone to go out and buy a $1800.00 modeller or that modellers are better then tube amps, or that tube amps are better then modellers, then I will publicly apologize for any of those statements, but I'll save you some time and tell you not to bother searching, you won't find me saying anything like that on this forum or any other. 


And finally, for the record, there is nothing wrong with having a bunch of amps or guitars. You can never have too much gear! :rockon:

:wave:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> You guys make me laugh! How many amps and moddellers do you guys say you have? Sounds like a lot of tone searching going on? Also sounds like alot of dollars invested in that search. If your so happy with your tone, why so many amps. For a variety of tones? Why, you are not in cover bands?
> 
> Thanks for the laugh guys!


I don't have those for a variety of tones... 

POD XTL = home / night recording.

JCM 800 = gigs, jamming and practicing during the day.

Randall RG75G2 = practicing at night when people are asleep.

Marshall AVT50HX = plugged into my 2x12 for when my step dad comes up to my room and wants to jam or wants me to teach him something. 

Peavey Blazer 158 = first amp I ever had and sits and gets dusty.

Laney VH100R, when I get it will = new gigging amp. I'll be selling the Marshall and buying another guitar. 

So I guess, yeah having amps for those purposes is 'laughable' too isn't it? 

The only thing laughable is your arguements and attempts to insult. 



> If you two guys, (Violation, jroberts) can find any post of me telling anyone to go out and buy a $1800.00 modeller or that modellers are better then tube amps, or that tube amps are better then modellers, then I will publicly apologize for any of those statements, but I'll save you some time and tell you not to bother searching, you won't find me saying anything like that on this forum or any other.


No one said that you said that shit. We're simply saying we prefer tube amps and you seem to keep raging that 'you laugh at guys who say they wouldn't spend a grand on a modeller'.

Like I said in my last reply, I guess going with what you like and prefer is 'laughable' isn't it?

We prefer tubes, you like or prefer modelling. Fantastic... we've been saying that for awhile now. I guess you miss those parts of the posts where we say "prefer" and "personally" lol. It's like you're trying to convert us or something... (which won't happen, on my part anyway... I've played enough modellers to know I prefer tube amps).


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

violation said:


> We prefer tubes, you like or prefer modelling.


Uhm........where did I say I prefer modelling?



jroberts said:


> Maybe, in the future, try thinking before posting.
> You seem to be easily amused.


Maybe both of you should learn to read before posting. The only ones who have been insulting here are you two. All I say ist the Axe FX is the real thing, and I laugh at anyone who wouldn't spend $1800.00 on a modeller but would spend thousand of dollars on many amps?

Yes I am easily amused!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

When people were all barbarians...some were reluctant to use fire to cook at first too...



they will catch on sooner or later...mmmmmmmmmuahahaa!

both modelers are amps work. Some are more suited to some people. We all have different preferences. There...end of arguments! Lets discuss the tonelab instead!!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Uhm........where did I say I prefer modelling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I said LIKE OR PREFER. Keyword being OR. Before you tell someone else to learn how to read, you should take your own advice. 

Insults... you're the one who started the arguement with your whole:

"I laugh at someone who will spend big bucks on a good tube amp and some pedals or multi effects units, but wouldn't spend big bucks on a good modeller such as the Axe Fx."

One could take that as an insult. Would you laugh at someone who bought a solid state amp over a tube amp or modelling amp too? You seem to have a hard time understanding the concept that each individual is different and they prefer different things... which I and a couple others have been saying the whole damn thread.

Since your track record of understanding that concept is... well, not good I'll try and emphasize the point somemore. 

*I* prefer tube amps. That's why *I* choose to spend *my* cash on them and why *I* choose to use them to get the tone *I* want.

Modelling might be good for *you* but it's not what *I* like or prefer. 

There... did that clear it up for you?


Anyway, how you likin' the Tonelab GuitaristZ? Whacha' favorite amp model so far?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

violation said:


> but I know I'm personally not paying over a grand for some modelling shit, lol.


 Based on this quote, it seems like you are *lol* at anybody who would buy a modeller for over a grand? In fact I can find many posts by you on this forum with you and your lol abbreviations used in the same context. 

Would this be less insulting to you; "Why wouldn't anyone spend a grand a modeller if they are willing to spend big bucks on tube amps, some pedals and multi effects units, lol?

There is that better for you? 




violation said:


> Before you tell someone else to learn how to read, you should take your own advice.


 I'm still waiting for you to post a quote by me telling someone to go out and buy a modeller. I'm also waiting for the quote where I state I like or prefer modellers over tube amps, lol?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

violation said:


> Would you laugh at someone who bought a solid state amp over a tube amp or modelling amp too?


I never laugh at someone who bought a solid state amp. Often they're my customers and it's not wise to laugh at your customers.

That being said, I treat them very kindly and gently as I feel very sorry for them. What's more, I would NEVER tell anyone else that they have a solid state amp!

I would not want to cause them any embarrassment.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> I never laugh at someone who bought a solid state amp. Often they're my customers and it's not wise to laugh at your customers.
> 
> That being said, I treat them very kindly and gently as I feel very sorry for them. What's more, I would NEVER tell anyone else that they have a solid state amp!
> 
> ...


I need to take lessons at Wid Bill's school of etiquette! 
I should have kept the laughter to myself!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

> Based on this quote, it seems like you are *lol* at anybody who would buy a modeller for over a grand? In fact I can find many posts by you on this forum with you and your lol abbreviations used in the same context.


Now your stupidity is just frustrating me. 

SEE THE WORD *PERSONALLY?*

LOL = laughing out loud.... HOW DOES THAT INDICATE I'M LAUGHING AT ANYONE THAT WOULD SPEND THAT MUCH?!

That would LAATWSTM... I don't see that abbreviation anywhere. I used 'lol' in that situation lighten the mood up to help prevent shitfests like the one you've created by taking every ****in' reply out of context. Sadly your attempt to twist words has, and continues to fail miserably. 



> Would this be less insulting to you; "Why wouldn't anyone spend a grand a modeller if they are willing to spend big bucks on tube amps, some pedals and multi effects units, lol?
> 
> There is that better for you?


Again, we've all answered that question, here's my answer, one more time *sighs*... I PREFER TUBE AMPS, NOT MODELLERS, THEREFORE I SPEND MY MONEY ON TUBE AMPS. 

How in the blue **** can't you understand that?

You've really got the small-man complex down, don't you?



> I'm still waiting for you to post a quote by me telling someone to go out and buy a modeller. I'm also waiting for the quote where I state I like or prefer modellers over tube amps, lol?


Still failing to read the replies I see... no one said you're telling someone to go buy a modeller. I said it's LIKE you're trying to convert us or something. If I were saying you were trying to, I would have said that. But I said LIKE.

You just keep pushing the subject when we've made it clear that we prefer tube amps... get over it already... must be the small-man complex kicking in again. 

Oh but that's not the best part... oh no... you're even failing to read your own replies.



> I've had the Axe Fx for about 3 months now. Its the real deal!
> It reacts very dynamically with your picking attack. Every guitar you plug into it reacts differently as well, just like a good tube amp.


That indicates you like it! I never said you liked or prefered it over tube amps... I said YOU LIKE OR PREFER MODELLERS. THEREFORE YOU EITHER LIKE THEM AS WELL AS TUBE AMPS, OR YOU PREFER THEM. Understand now? Glad to hear it. 

Feel free to reply with yet another post filled with the same questions and points... I'm not going to waste anymore time on you. Just remember all the answers can be found if you actually read the replies that have been posted. If you're not going to make my advice on that one... take your own:



> learn to read before posting


I'm really starting to see why ClintonHammond is a grouch 70% of the time...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> I never laugh at someone who bought a solid state amp. Often they're my customers and it's not wise to laugh at your customers.
> 
> That being said, I treat them very kindly and gently as I feel very sorry for them. What's more, I would NEVER tell anyone else that they have a solid state amp!
> 
> ...


But you're an amp tech... lol you've gotta' find that shit annoying.

If it's the tone they want, would you laugh at them still? Laugh at Dimebag and MAB for using old Randall heads? I've seen your posts, and I highly doubt you would!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

violation said:


> I never said it was 'garbage'... I called it modelling shit... just like I call solid state stuff solid state shit... and tube stuff tube shit.


Obviously your post was misunderstood and you explained yourself.



ne1roc said:


> My comment was directed at Violation and I did not intend it to be an insult to him either?


Obviously my post was misunderstood and I made it clear I was not trying to insult you by my comment. If I did insult you, I am sorry for that and never intended it that way. Sometimes things get lost through text on forums like these.



violation said:


> Now your stupidity is just frustrating me.
> 
> You've really got the small-man complex down, don't you?


The only one hurling personal insults here is you!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Ever tried VST plugins for the computer? They sound fricking amazing in my opinion...and I prefer tube amps over solid state. I really recommend you VSTs out if you haven't.

As ne1roc was saying, you don't have to spend thousands upon thousands of dollars to get good tone.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Ever tried VST plugins for the computer? They sound fricking amazing in my opinion...and I prefer tube amps over solid state. I really recommend you VSTs out if you haven't.
> 
> As ne1roc was saying, you don't have to spend thousands upon thousands of dollars to get good tone.


Guitar Rig 3 is awesome!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I used modellers for a while, some of the patchs were dam good. With a modeller it depends what your feeding it into. I used it with an old bassman I had but it just didn't fit. I then used a Tech 21 PE60 and the whole thing fell into place. Why model a marshall through a fender ..... The only beef I had about modellers was the amount of time I had to tweak things and setup what I was looking for. I tried a Tech 21 TriAC modeller which was much simpler and actually used it for over a year, matched up well with the PE60. 
Now I have returned to the simplicity of just my amp, an od and maybe a modulation pedal of some sorts, usually the Electric Mistress one of my fav's.
As for tube amps costing a fortune... well my Ampeg SJ-12 and Garnet Session Man set me back about 750.00. Not bad and they cover all my bases. Usually I gig with the ampeg, it is a real gem, and the garnet I use for jamming etc. I find that I prefer the natural compression you get from tubes. Stand back about 20 feet from your source and let it crank.... Note! these are just my opinions.  a plus for the modeller is size and weight...


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, I agree. Modellers do take more effort to tweak where as my Legacy or Orange amps are plug and play. The big plus I have found with the AXE FX is I am loving the stock patches, specifically the Mesa Mark IV patches.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I don't think that was ne1roc's point, but if it was, I would agree with him. On another thread I posted that I have gotten great sounds out of a $250 Champ. He said that was bullsh#$ and that a POD will always be better than a Champ for rock 'n' roll. _That_ is what I take issue with. I also find it ironic that a lot of the same guys who complain so loudly about "tube snobs" seem to be "modelling snobs".
> 
> Use what works for you. Don't be condescending to others who have found that other options work better for them. That about sums up my view.
> 
> Now I bow out, as this whole thread has become rather childish, to the extent it wasn't already childish from the beginning.


http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=49508&postcount=28

I have been mis-quoted...........again!

Man, just reading through that old thread, its clear you two have your issues with anyone who like modellers? LOL


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Did I say, or indicate in any way, that I was _quoting_ you? I was summarizing what you said. Look at your own words. My summary is completely accurate. The exact words were:
> 
> Me: "I can get much better tones out of a $350 Champ than a $350 POD." (In actual fact, my Champ only cost me $250, not $350. And, yes, I have been much happier in the recorded tones I have gotten out of my Champ than in the recorded tones I have gotten out of my POD. Yes, I *do* own a POD!)
> 
> ...


Summarize correctly then, don't put words like BS in there. IMO, what you said is nonsense, meaning that does not make sense. I still stand by my statement and say the POD beats out the Champ and if you disagree, thats fine by me.

LOL is a point I am trying to make with Violations overuse of this possibly condescending abbreviation. I think it is insane a well and thank you for helping prove my point!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Save your breath, ne1roc. You're on my ignore list now.


Thank you! :wave:


----------

